

A rare LHC tour - stickhandle
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/04/a-rare-lhc-tour-avoiding-radiation-to-see-scientific-history-up-close/1/

======
gus_massa
> _when the LHC runs, the chambers housing the detectors experience intense
> radiation_

I thought that it was very energetic but low intensity radiation (outside the
main tunnel). Does anyone have more data about this? How many "normal
radiography" equivalents do you get for standing there for a minute?

~~~
stox
Anywhere around the accelerator you are going to have massive cyclotron
radiation ( ie. the photons emitted when you coerce of near light speed proton
out of a straight line).

In addition, at the detectors themselves, you have all sorts of radiation from
the collisions. Muon, gamma, etc.

The author does pass on a good point, the biggest danger is oxygen deprivation
from liquid helium, argon, and I assume Nitrogen ( though not mentioned ).

~~~
Trumpet6
Well no, the biggest risk is falls according to a CERN safety presentation
from this year:

[https://indico.cern.ch/event/383674/contribution/6/material/...](https://indico.cern.ch/event/383674/contribution/6/material/slides/1.pdf)
(page 42)

(Handling is pretty vague though, and it was hard enough to track down this
paltry statistics, so I'm glad falls won)

But oxygen deprivation is probably the biggest "exotic" hazard.

------
nmc
You can actually visit many CERN sites with Google Street View:

CMS:
[https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/streetview/cern/cern-...](https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/streetview/cern/cern-
compact-muon-solenoid-cms)

Atlas:
[https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/streetview/cern/cern-...](https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/streetview/cern/cern-
atlas)

Alice:
[https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/streetview/cern/cern-...](https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/streetview/cern/cern-
alice)

LHC:
[https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/streetview/cern/cern-...](https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/streetview/cern/cern-
large-hadron-collider-tunnel)

LHCb:
[https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/streetview/cern/cern-...](https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/streetview/cern/cern-
large-hadron-collider-beauty-lhcb)

------
takeda
On the last image on the last page there's image of some copper devices with a
description:

> These strange copper devices help take electric energy and convert it into
> kinetic energy of particles.

Pardon my ignorance, but isn't that just a fancy way of saying that it is a
motor or some kind of pump?

~~~
jasmcole
Those are radio frequency cavities which accelerate the protons. A standing
electromagnetic wave is formed which oscillates at just the right frequency so
that the bunches are always accelerated as they pass from one section to the
next.

